# Noob help: replacing capacitors Zapco Z100



## big daddy russ (Jan 25, 2007)

First time trying an amp repair. Any help appreciated.

I pulled my old Zapco Z100 out of the garage tonight to start planning an install, noticed some corrosion around the feet. Broke it open, the capacitors were leaking.

Says they're 2200uf/35v. Is there a certain brand I need to look for? Anything I'm not considering? I'm so green at this stuff I don't know if I'm missing any questions, but I know I don't want this amp to go to waste.

I'll try to post pics.


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

Look at Panasonics or Nichicon capacitors. Since you are in Texas, Mouser is located in TX so shipping would be pretty quick. Another place is Digikey.


----------



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

I second the nichicon or panasonics. I'd grab 105*C over 85*C personally but i tend to run things at their limits/ or prefer the thermal overhead.


----------



## big daddy russ (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the help.

I just talked to a technician at Digikey. Very helpful. This is my first attempt doing something like this and he walked me through everything step-by-step. Spent 20 minutes on the phone with me picking out components and walking me through the process.

Trying to decide which capacitor to spring for: 
UKA1H222MHD Nichicon | Capacitors | DigiKey
-or-
UPW1H222MHD Nichicon | Capacitors | DigiKey


Pics are below. If you see anything else I need to take care of, please let me know. Even if I can't get it completely up and running, this is a good test. The last couple of pics are the screwdriver pointing to the capacitors that were leaking.


----------



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

big daddy russ said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> I just talked to a technician at Digikey. Very helpful. This is my first attempt doing something like this and he walked me through everything step-by-step. Spent 20 minutes on the phone with me picking out components and walking me through the process.
> 
> ...


I'd pull the caps off first before ordering. Seeing the back plate makes me wonder what it looks like on the board under the caps.


----------



## big daddy russ (Jan 25, 2007)

dugjt88 said:


> big daddy russ said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the help.
> ...


I'll do that tonight.


----------



## big daddy russ (Jan 25, 2007)

I noticed this on the circuit board...

View attachment 133730


View attachment 133738



I don't know how clearly it comes out, but there's some black splatter on the circuit board where the tip of the screwdriver is pointing. Looks like it came from the cap.

Don't want to go any further before I find out if it's worth pursuing. I'm at a point where I need to be more firm than I'm comfortable with if I want to continue. Some of these pieces are connected to the board.


























Should I bench test it before going any further? I don't know if that would do anything to the caps.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

I would take some isopropyl and see if you can clean it up. Gently pick at it with a toothpick/scrub with an old toothbrush. If you can, and think it's worth it; replace the caps.

No way I'd power it up with those caps in there..


----------

